# COVID 19 threads



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2020)

Following some moderating that had to be dealt with I was going to put a note into the specific thread, however what I want to say applies to more than just that one thread so hopefully this will get a wider audience.

We're living in a situation that is unprecedented in the lifetime of anyone here and naturally the virus, the effects and the consequences are a major topic of discussion and are likely to be for some time to come. To help get us all through this can I ask that everyone think carefully before they post on the subject:

Before starting a new thread, is there already one that covers the aspect you want to discuss?

There have been some good jokes. Keep them coming as I'm sure that we could all do with some levity. (Usual caveats about keeping them clean/in good taste apply )

Sadly the internet is full of shoot and ideally we don't want CycleChat to help spread it so, if you are giving advice please make sure it's sound, sensible advice. If you are passing on news please make sure it has come from a reputable source.

Thanks and good health everyone.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Mar 2020)

Good advice!

Maybe a sub-forum of Current Affairs should be created for them all?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Good advice!
> 
> Maybe a sub-forum of Current Affairs should be created for them all?


I think that's a good idea but another one where I think that only @Shaun has the authority to create new subforums. I'll see what I can do.

In addition to what I said earlier about reputable sources, the membership might like to note that the official guidance on the COVID-19 outbreak is available here: https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-covid-19/ and here: https://www.gov.uk/government/topical-events/coronavirus-covid-19-uk-government-response


----------

